# Having orchid moulting problems.



## xenuwantsyou (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, I originally had 6 orchid nymphs. 5 made it to the L2 stage while one had a bad moult. As of now 1 has made it to L3 two are still L2's and getting ready to shed here soon, but the other two both died in the last two days in a bad moult. It's the same everytime. The nymph gets about halfway out and gets stuck. IT's not humidity, I spray every day (actually I sprayed the one that died today twice) and I have a subtrate. I don't think it's a temperature problem since I've got them on a heat mat, plus they're surrounded by my H. Grandis jars which helps keep more heat in. What else could it be? By the way, each nymph is being kept in about a 5-6 oz. jar. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2007)

I used moist spaghnum moss for them and misted them daily. Never had an issue. They were really easy to keep.


----------



## wuwu (Jan 19, 2007)

out of the 10 i had, only 5 made it to adult hood. however, only 1 died of a molting problem. the others died from fungal infections. one also had a mouth problem that prevented him from eating.


----------

